# تدريب الدفاع المدني الامريكي



## احمد ابو جلال (6 مايو 2009)

معلومات مهمة عن انواع المخاطر العامة التي قد يتعرض لها البلد وطرق مواجهتها
والخاصة بتدريب الدفاع المدني الامريكيhttp://www.scribd.com/doc/7439500/Civil-
Defense-Training​


----------



## medhat56 (10 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

